# Polymer Clay Blanks



## Toni (Jan 13, 2018)

Been busy making blanks!!! Having way to much fun. Thought I would show some off


----------



## WIDirt (Jan 13, 2018)

I think my favorite is the pastel (slate) blue with purple ladybugs in pic 2, tho, they are all beautiful!


----------



## magpens (Jan 13, 2018)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome work as usual.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 15, 2018)

Amazing...


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Jan 15, 2018)

As always beautiful.


----------

